# Anyone want or know anyone who want salvageable boat?



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

I am sure by now everyone know of my story. I've salvage what i can use on my boat and want to give it away. If not i will take it to junk yard.

It did sank and have beating on the side. But the engine never went down. Just some water. Its a 2000 Mercury 2 cycle 50 hp. Trailer is in good condition. New tires.

I have title to everything.

If you want it. Private message me.




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joe.heiman (Mar 16, 2015)

Ken.Huynh said:


> I am sure by now everyone know of my story. I've salvage what i can use on my boat and want to give it away. If not i will take it to junk yard.
> 
> It did sank and have beating on the side. But the engine never went down. Just some water. Its a 2000 Mercury 2 cycle 50 hp. Trailer is in good condition. New tires.
> 
> ...


How much and engine good and no major leaks?


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

It is free. I am giving it away and need it gone before HOA ticket me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Shoot little late for me on the way back to Africa or I would take and redo it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I sent you a PM


----------



## joe.heiman (Mar 16, 2015)

I sent Ã  pm


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

sent a pm


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Thank you all for the pm. I just gave her to first person that PMed me. She already gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

So whats the plan now, new boat? I gotta a sketter bass boat for sale


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Lol Muney pit. No more bass boat bro. Want a central console now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Ken.Huynh said:


> Lol Muney pit. No more bass boat bro. Want a central console now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LoL. I hear ya. That would make me look for something in the 40' range after something like that happening. I hope you are able to get back on the water soon.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I hate I didn't see this earlier Ken, I would have stored it until you could have gotten it to a good glass shop. It looked like most of the damage was on the cap and they could have repaired that. I run a bass boat but you can't beat a Center Console on Livingston. Good Luck.


----------



## taylorhook (Mar 2, 2010)

*salvaged boat*

hi, well my 17 ft older bass boat motor has a cracked head and I can't put a lot of money in it and I need to put a running motor on it so I can sell it. I f your motor runs or needs minor repairs we could swing a deal. I also need a trolling motor. Thanks Kevin 281-239-4139


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Sorry taylor. It was gone 30 minutes after posting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

